# pokaz zdjęć



## werta

Jak przetłumaczyć na angielski 'pokaz zdjęć' ? Photo show? Photo presentation?

z góry dziękuję


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć. Jak zamierzasz wykorzystać "pokaz zdjęć" w zdaniu? Ja bym najprawdopodobniej powiedział "Slide show".


----------



## werta

np. "pokaz zdjęć Adama Mickiewicza na temat Urszulki Słowackiego"


----------



## LilianaB

Photo exhibit. Another option. What do you mean by _Urszulki Slowackiego_? I am not familiar with this work. Is it a play?


----------



## dreamlike

*Slide show* implies photos being shown on the computer screen or slide projector, as opposed to *photo exhibition* which is certainly more traditional way to show photos - in a museum, for instance. 

As regards _Urszulki Słowackiego,_ I'm not familiar with this either. Werta might have confused it with "Treny" Kochanowskiego written when he was suffering from bereavement after his daughter's premature death.


----------



## LilianaB

That's what I suspected. Who knows, maybe Slowacki wrote something like that. I checked his work list, but nothing about Urszulka.


----------



## werta

thanks for your requests.

I invented this, let's say, a work of art, because they were the first names I came up with


----------



## dreamlike

I suspected as much, werta. But then again I don't think it'd prove very difficult to come up with the existing names and artworks 

Oh, and I'm prette sure you wanted to thank us for our answers, not requests.


----------



## LilianaB

Did you mean the exhibit as one in a museum or more like a slide show? Was Urszulka supposed to be a play, a poem, a person?


----------



## dreamlike

You're missing something here, Liliana. He invented _Urszulkę _just for the sake of this thread, in answer to my question. 

Werta, tłumaczenie "pokazu zdjęć" będzie się różnić w zależności od kontekstu. Chcesz to wpleść w jakieś konkretne zdanie czy najzwyczajniej znać tłumaczenie? Slide show będą to zdjęcia wyświetlane np. na komputerze, photo exhibition to wystawa fotograficzna w muzeum lub na uilicy.


----------



## LilianaB

I know, to translate his phrase properly you have to know whether the fictitious Urszulka was meant as a person or as literary work.


----------



## werta

Ok everybody, I didn't want to make such a mess with inventing this name! Actually I was thinking about Adam Mickiewicz as a photographer who took photos of Urszulku, Słowacki's daughter. As simple as that, although apparently not so simple 

The photos will be hung on the walls, just like paintings, so I reckon it will be a photo exhibition.

dreamlike - good point, I was in a hurry and I must have mistaken the words ;d

And to finish my post - I am a girl


----------



## LilianaB

This is an interesting scenario. I forgot if they were friends. Anyhow, it should be Adam Kowalski photo exhibit. I think it should be exhibit rather than an exhibition, although it could be an exhibition also if the whole gallery is just for him for the show.


----------



## dreamlike

Such being the case, "photo exhibition" seems to be the best choice of words here


----------

